# The Piano musician



## sourceforce (Mar 17, 2010)

What do you think about him?

18-year old composer and producer. Education from Oulu conservatory. Combines jazz, classical, electro 


__
https://soundcloud.com/
http://www.thepianomusic.com


----------

